# gas level indicator



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi
I see mmm magazine is giving away a free gas level indicator just pp needed worth £8.99.. 
are they useful or any good :?: :?: 

ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought one a few weeks ago and I can't say I'm all that impressed.

Having said that, if it's free apart from the p&p it's worth a punt.

Graham


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*"Magnetic" gas level indicator*

Don't think it would work on my BP Gaslight composite cylinders.
 

I checked these out when at Truma and can fit the 10kg and 5 kg in my locker. I got the 10kg size only at that time as I still had a full 11kg Calor cylinder.

When I got home, there was a copy of BP newsletter sent to BP staff and pensioners and there was a deal to get a new Gaslight with first fill free saving £16.95 so I went for that. So now have two 10kg, one of which will be swapped for a 5kg when empty. The Calor one will stay at home attached to gas barbie. I will send away for the MMM freebie though.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas level*

Hi

Towsure sell a sticker like item that simply attaches to the side of the gas bottle and reveals the contents level inside. They are also available at Richard Baldwin Motorhomes in Halifax.

I was once told about the hot flanel method - and found it works!

Rapide561


----------



## 99854 (Jul 1, 2006)

I fitted the magnetic stick on type to my small propane bottle, but the weld halfway down the bottle where the top and bottom join, stops it sticking flat to the bottle, so is no good for the smaller bottles.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Rapide,
Would you mind sharing the hot flannel method with us?
bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

biggermac said:


> Rapide,
> Would you mind sharing the hot flannel method with us?
> bob


Are you sure he's talking about gas level indication? 

We use one of those magnetic ones we had left over from our narrowboating days. It does work fine. Don't know how accurate it is, but I've currently got all the little 'lights' lit, so I'm OK.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hot flannel*

Hi Bob

The hot flannel method - is alas nothing do do with child birth as seems to be the case on many black and white TV programs but if you hold a hot damp flannel so the side of your cylinder, you can tell by the condensation level where the level of gas is inside the cylinder.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't these only work if some gas is actually flowing? That's what it says on my magnetic thing, anyway.

I used to have a pressure gauge on the boat, which gave a reasonable indication. Do those BP plastic things have a transparent level gauge in them?

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rapide 561,
that's just up my street.
Simple low-tech solutions to things!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks good, but will it work on UK size/weight Gas bottles :?: :?: 

Alan H

Admin edit - Advertising URL removed.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

...and can you buy them in the uk??


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

And will the weight sensor cope with the abuse it will get in a Motorhome whilst driving or do you have to position it when stopped.

Phew so many questions, I can feel a wet cloth coming on :? :? 

Alan H


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Worth £8.99? :lol: 

You can buy one for £2.99 or less, and they're hardly worth that...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Do you realise the topic is over 6 yrs old?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Do you realise the topic is over 6 yrs old?




But if anyone is interested - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnetic-...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c2e42e7c7


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Do you realise the topic is over 6 yrs old?


I do now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

